# Lokking for work in northern Minnesota



## pioneer_boy (Feb 21, 2010)

im looking for work in northern minnesota. i have been cuttin pulp since september. im currently livinf in canada right noe but will be going to mn in june and i will be staying down there if i can find work. shoot me a pm. 
note: will be gone from monday-friday will be back on friday night and gone again sunday night.


----------



## pioneer_boy (Mar 5, 2010)

Theres got to be somebody here thats operating in minnesota. i have my first aid/cpr and whmis, fall protection, construction safety, oh& s, and my forklift and airbrakes licence. i really need to find something down there any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## northcut2171 (Mar 16, 2010)

exactly what kind of experience do you have? Im running a small crew and were basically loggin off old county plots for firewood and what little bit we can sell to shavings mills.... I dont exactly need help but if your experienced enough we could put ya to work for a while


----------



## pioneer_boy (Mar 20, 2010)

well the largest tree ive dropped so far is approx 40inches wide. when i come down ill also have experience operating an old timberjack skidder not sure on year or model still waiting for delivery. im currently cuttin pulp, stud wood, pine logs, hardwood for fire woood and logs, just about everything even hemlock to and its all on rough terrain. i have a stihl ms 390 with a 20inch bar that will be coming down with me.


----------



## northcut2171 (Mar 20, 2010)

well that sounds like good enough experience to work with what we got going on right now... Are you buying a skidder? I have an older timberjack 208 but its been really goin downhill lately its been in the family since new. you'll have to keep me posted on here as far as when you think you'll be coming down this way and what part of minnesota your gonna be livin in.


----------



## pioneer_boy (Mar 20, 2010)

well my father lives in aitkin. so id be around that area mostly i have to go out to his cabin and drop large maple i think it is and im not sure what hes doin with the wood so you might be able to have it. he said there bout 24-34 or 36 wide. i could come down there the beginning of may if you want. the guy im working for now owes me im guessing close to $2000 but hes a good guy and would probly give me a referance if you wanted.


----------



## weimedog (Mar 26, 2010)

Please spend a second and get the title spelled right.opcorn:


----------



## pioneer_boy (Mar 30, 2010)

i wouldve spelled it right if i had time. i was bein rushed out the door.


----------



## pioneer_boy (Apr 1, 2010)

Is there anyone else in the northern part of minnesota looking for workers???


----------



## pioneer_boy (Apr 5, 2010)

i really need to find some work. can anybody help me out???


----------



## dandandatreeman (Apr 8, 2010)

I was raised around cloquet area and lived there until about six years ago. I think you will have to look for work in a different field of work. I remember that the area you are in is fairly desolate and there aren't alot of jobs there. Look for power line companies in the area. I am sorry that I can't help you much more than that. I will ask my dad if he knows anyone logging around the area but I think you really have a better chance of work in something other than tree work in that area....if you find work at all.


----------



## pioneer_boy (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks lol
i was assuming that northcut was gonna have me working with him but i guess not he hasnt called or pmed me back yet. but all i kno is cutting so that could be a bit difficult for me. i grew up around this kinda work.


----------



## pioneer_boy (Apr 17, 2010)

im still looking for work. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Juliano (May 6, 2010)

looking for chainsaw operator

www.arbortechtbay.com

Thunder Bay (near N.minnesota)

807 577-0368


----------



## oldugly (May 14, 2010)

*good luck*

Hey, good luck finding anything up there....work is not completely unavailable, but alot of cutters for every job out there. Good experienced, and reliable people having to take jobs on the cheap just to survive. Alot of good workers in that area are having to leave to find employment. You could try Northstar tree care...they have been advertising for help...but I don't know what they pay...how they pay...or anything else about them. Again good luck to you...hope you find something/ Great place to live, and good people, neighbors, etc. but rough economy right now.


----------



## Juliano (May 14, 2010)

*groundsman wanted*

send resume to [email protected]


----------

